

Show HN: bbox.js - jdowner
https://github.com/jdowner/bbox.js

======
jdowner
Hi, This is a small library I wrote this weekend to scratch an itch. Primarily
it allows you to calculate a bounding box for an SVG path but it can also be
used to determine the inflection points, so it can be useful for aligning SVG
paths (something that is useful to me at the moment).

I decided to put it out on HN because I hope that some of you may find it
useful, but I would also love to receive feedback on it (whether you think it
is actually _is_ useful and how it can be improved).

Thanks for taking a look!

